# December Throwdown Winner



## bmudd14474

Congrats to 

 Sowsage
  for winning the CampChef Sponsored December Throwdown with Ham and swiss enchiladas - Smoked pulled ham wrapped in flour tortillas. Smothered in a Dijon mustard cream sauce and melted swiss cheese. Garnished with green onion and dill.








Great job all.


----------



## DougE

Congrats, Travis. A well earned win!


----------



## Brokenhandle

Awesome! Congratulations Travis, 

 Sowsage
  they look delicious! Can you tell me where we can put our order in for some please!

Ryan


----------



## jcam222

Travis congrats! Not only is it obviously packed with flavor but is perhaps one of the most appetizing food pics I have seen bar none. Great work!


----------



## Buckeye1

Congrats! Awesome looking meal!


----------



## SecondHandSmoker

Sowsage
   Contrats!


----------



## SecondHandSmoker

All enterants deserve a round of   for their hard work at producing excellent looking meals.  Well done!


----------



## 912smoker

Congrats 

 Sowsage
  on the win !


----------



## negolien

great meat to everything else ratio ty for shar9ing freakin awesome


----------



## pineywoods

Looks outstanding Travis nice job and congrats on the win


----------



## bigfurmn

Still looks amazing. Congrats on the win.


----------



## bauchjw

Congrats! Beautiful work and had to have some amazing taste! Well done!


----------



## chilerelleno

Sowsage

Congrats on the win and great looking food!


----------



## Sven Svensson

A very deserved win. Those look amazing.


----------



## BB-que

bmudd14474 said:


> Congrats to
> 
> Sowsage
> for winning the CampChef Sponsored December Throwdown with Ham and swiss enchiladas - Smoked pulled ham wrapped in flour tortillas. Smothered in a Dijon mustard cream sauce and melted swiss cheese. Garnished with green onion and dill.
> 
> View attachment 523808
> 
> 
> Great job all.


Fantastic plate of food, great pic does it justice


----------



## civilsmoker

On the plate and win!  Very nice!


----------



## Steve H

You kicked butt with that one Travis! Congrats!


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma

Just incredible.  Great plating Travis.


----------



## GonnaSmoke

Really, really nice, Travis, no competition with that!! If those enchiladas taste as good as they look, WOW!!


----------



## DRKsmoking

Great Job Travis on the cook and on the win

David


----------



## JLeonard

Way to go Travis! Man that is a pretty pic. I'm with others....Where do I place my order?

Jim


----------



## boykjo

Nice Travis, Congrats

Boykjo


----------



## Bearcarver

Way to go Travis!!!
Nice Job!!
Winner-Winner, What a Dinner!!

Bear


----------



## chopsaw

Nice work Travis !!


----------



## Smoking Allowed

Man that sure looks out of this world good! Photographic evidence of why I stay on the sidelines for these things.


----------



## HalfSmoked

Awesome job there guy.

Warren


----------



## thirdeye

Nice win, and great idea.


----------



## GaryHibbert

Wow, Travis, do those ever look good.
Congrats on your win.
Gary


----------



## sawhorseray

Well done Travis, and well deserved, grats! RAY


----------



## Sowsage

DougE said:


> Congrats, Travis. A well earned win!





Brokenhandle said:


> Awesome! Congratulations Travis,
> 
> Sowsage
> they look delicious! Can you tell me where we can put our order in for some please!
> 
> Ryan





jcam222 said:


> Travis congrats! Not only is it obviously packed with flavor but is perhaps one of the most appetizing food pics I have seen bar none. Great work!





Buckeye1 said:


> Congrats! Awesome looking meal!





SecondHandSmoker said:


> Sowsage
> Contrats!





SecondHandSmoker said:


> All enterants deserve a round of   for their hard work at producing excellent looking meals.  Well done!





912smoker said:


> Congrats
> 
> Sowsage
> on the win !





negolien said:


> great meat to everything else ratio ty for shar9ing freakin awesome





pineywoods said:


> Looks outstanding Travis nice job and congrats on the win





bigfurmn said:


> Still looks amazing. Congrats on the win.





bauchjw said:


> Congrats! Beautiful work and had to have some amazing taste! Well done!





chilerelleno said:


> Sowsage
> 
> Congrats on the win and great looking food!





Sven Svensson said:


> A very deserved win. Those look amazing.





BB-que said:


> Fantastic plate of food, great pic does it justice





civilsmoker said:


> On the plate and win!  Very nice!





Steve H said:


> You kicked butt with that one Travis! Congrats!





BrianGSDTexoma said:


> Just incredible.  Great plating Travis.





GonnaSmoke said:


> Really, really nice, Travis, no competition with that!! If those enchiladas taste as good as they look, WOW!!





DRKsmoking said:


> Great Job Travis on the cook and on the win
> 
> David





JLeonard said:


> Way to go Travis! Man that is a pretty pic. I'm with others....Where do I place my order?
> 
> Jim





boykjo said:


> Nice Travis, Congrats
> 
> Boykjo





Bearcarver said:


> Way to go Travis!!!
> Nice Job!!
> Winner-Winner, What a Dinner!!
> 
> Bear





chopsaw said:


> Nice work Travis !!





Smoking Allowed said:


> Man that sure looks out of this world good! Photographic evidence of why I stay on the sidelines for these things.





HalfSmoked said:


> Awesome job there guy.
> 
> Warren





thirdeye said:


> Nice win, and great idea.





GaryHibbert said:


> Wow, Travis, do those ever look good.
> Congrats on your win.
> Gary





sawhorseray said:


> Well done Travis, and well deserved, grats! RAY


Thanks everyone!! I was in limbo on entering or not....sure glad I did!! Cant wait to try out the new stuff!!


----------



## Smokin' in AZ

Beautiful job Travis and congrats on the win buddy!

GREAT BIG LIKE!

And a big shout out to all those who entered the contest as well.

Keep them comin' folks....

John


----------



## zwiller

Congrats and killer job Travis!  Somewhat shocked to see my last TD choices were also the winning ones.


----------



## texomakid

WOW!


----------



## TulsaJeff

Awesome work, Travis!

That picture is  and it looks delicious!

I have let the folks at Camp Chef know and you should be receiving your prize package soon. I'll message you privately if they send me a tracking number or any further information on that.

Keep up the great work!!


----------



## Sowsage

TulsaJeff said:


> Awesome work, Travis!
> 
> That picture is  and it looks delicious!
> 
> I have let the folks at Camp Chef know and you should be receiving your prize package soon. I'll message you privately if they send me a tracking number or any further information on that.
> 
> Keep up the great work!!


Thanks Jeff!. Really enjoy these throwdowns. I know it takes a lot of effort from some great people here on the forum to put these on.
I'm looking forward to the Camp Chef goodies!!


----------



## uncle eddie

I thought I had a chance when I entered...but then I saw Travis' entry and knew who was going to win.  It looked delicious and my wife asked me "Why didn't you make something like that?!"


----------



## MJB05615

I'm late to the party Travis.  Looks incredible!  Great work and very creative.  Congrats!


----------



## crazymoon

SS, Awesome looking creation and congratulations !


----------



## daveomak

Hey Travis, I'd eat that in a heart-beat..  Congrats!!!!

Dave


----------



## Sowsage

daveomak said:


> Hey Travis, I'd eat that in a heart-beat..  Congrats!!!!
> 
> Dave


Thanks Dave !


----------



## Sowsage

crazymoon said:


> SS, Awesome looking creation and congratulations !


Thanks crazymoon!


----------



## GATOR240

Great job Travis, I would really like to tie into that!


----------



## Sowsage

GATOR240 said:


> Great job Travis, I would really like to tie into that!


Thanks gator!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew

Sowsage

Congrats Travis, that looks top notch man!


----------



## Sowsage

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Sowsage
> 
> Congrats Travis, that looks top notch man!


Thanks Jistin!


----------



## AudryeGlosser

How delicious it looks!


----------

